# A few more photos



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

The sunset was taken from a truckstop on I 10, just inside the Arizona line from New Mexico.


Sunset by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr

The cougar was taken at Bass pro Shops in Springfield, Mo. One of my favorite places in the world.


DSC00229 by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr

The family of geese reside at Pine lake State Park just outside of Eldora, Iowa


DSC00850 by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr

These flowers were taken at an old home I lived at.


Copy of 100_0777 by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

They are nice and crisp. You certainly have the saturtion sorted. Great stuff.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

That 1st pic is beautiful, it's a pity there wasn't a 2nd shot in 'Landscape', just to get more of that beautiful sky in it :grin:

T'others are very excellent, crisp enough to almost count the hairs on the mountain-cat :laugh:


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

Here is the original.


Sunset by kingdom_seeker, on Flickr


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I think a pano crop, full width, including from the top of the frame to just below the silhouettes of the hills, would give it even greater impact. I love those colours.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

great photos .. ray:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Great photos, I agree with Donald about the crop though. But it's a good photo. I'm pretty poor at getting the settings right for silhouettes.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Beautiful Shots. First one is class.


----------



## rubylewis62 (Jan 20, 2011)

I love the first one, I'm going to put that as my desktop background


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Rubylewis 

Welcome to TSF :wave:

Please note that ALL photographs in the Photographer's Corner are © COPYRIGHT to their respective owner. Copying anyone of them without the copyright holder's permission, either for private or commercial use is illegal. 

However, asking the owner if you may use it will, more often than not, result in permission to do so. 

Regards
Donald


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

======= General note for all with respect to copyright. ==========

It is a common misunderstanding that any image or photograph on Internet can be freely copied and used. This is not so.

Copyright issues and ownership are complex however unless there is a notice stating categorically the the image or work is public domain or Free for Use, it MUST be assumed that the image or work IS COPYRIGHT. 

In the UK copyright ownership remains with the owner or descendants for 50 years after the death of the original owner.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

We're back to Donald's specialist subject :laugh:

I also only noticed your avatar was animated a couple of days ago...I like it, it's clever.


----------

